# two drawings from time on mental ward



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

These are two drawings I did while on a mental ward for a few days recently, not really that great but some kind of expression of how I was feeling especially the self portrait. Would of been better scanned in but im lazy so I haven't bothered. :mrgreen:


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Sorry falling free but I disagree, your mind is full :wink:


----------

